# Winchester sx3 choke stuck!!!



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

So I have a Winchester sx3 choke that will not come out. It is my fault since I never removed after last duck season. I always cleaned the gun after hunting but for some reason the choke slipped my mind!! Well....I can't get that thing to budge. I have done some research online and see pb blaster or kroil oil use and things like freezing it and putting the barrel in the oven? 

Just wondering what actually works? My other concern is my gun is coated with camo and not just the barrel. I am concerned that some of these options may dissolve or mess that up? 

Any recommendations? Thanks for the help. I guess I could just leave the choke in forever!!!


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

It might not be corrosion, take a look at the end of the barrel, make sure there's not a ding or out of round from a hard laying down in the bed of your truck or a bang on the ground. It doesn't take much, don't ask how I know.

I wouldn't put much oomph into loosening it without getting it to a gunsmith...


----------



## smstavinoha88 (Jun 25, 2013)

I had one of my chokes get stuck in my Maxus the morning of a duck hunt. Luckily one of the guys on the trip had this tool and I was able to remove the choke. After you get the choke out, invest in some Briley choke tube grease. Never have to deal with this problem again.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Carlsonsreg-Choke-Tube-Wrench/739950.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dchoke%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26x%3D0%26y%3D0&Ntt=choke&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## TroutChasin' (Sep 28, 2011)

I managed to get one loose just from shooting it a couple times. Of course that was a "best case scenario" but if you haven't done it you may get lucky.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

you could stick it in a ice chest full of ice for a little while then run a box of shells through it. Should have the effect like you had mentioned. I dont think it would hurt to try.


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Freezer, heat lightly with a torch. After heating dip in ATF. Repeat a few times. May even need some light taps with a mallet on the end, but it should eventually let loose.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If it's rusted then penetrating oil will loosen it up.

If that doesn't work, don't freeze or boil it lol...take it to a gunsmith and let them do it.

TH


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

You are probably gonna loose some of the finish.

What I did on a buddies.

http://www.fowlerforum.com/showthread.php?10404-SX2-choke

More tool ideas.

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=956653

One more

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=957022


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Take it to Briley's and your gun and finish will be safe.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

daddyeaux said:


> Take it to Briley's and your gun and finish will be safe.


X2 I had them remove a choke that had been stuck for over 3 years and it was fast and reasonable. Nice place to visit too,


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yup they will put it in a lathe and tell you never to shoot steel shot through a full choke again. LOL


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the help so far. I got some pb blaster and going to soak and try a hair dryer. I will let you know what happens. Is Brileys in Houston? I'm in SA so that's a little far away if it is, but may be my only option.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Still in Houston and used to be on IH10. Not sure anymore tho.


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Seriously try the freezer, heat, atf dip, tap tap, and repeat. It works and did not even ruin the dip on 2 shotguns I have done it to. One spent a pretty good while left in the salt marsh. 

Now if it is due to a choke being expanded by steel shot (like a full) it will more than likely need to go to briley. Hair dryer will more than likely not get hot enough. A heat gun or a small kitchen brulee torch will work just fine.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Certainly there has to be a gunsmith in SA......Google is your friend.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Ship just the barrel to Briley.


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine stuck therefore Ive shoot a modified for about 3 years now


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Take it to the national shooting center in SA they should be able to help you. I would not do any heating and cooling other then shooting a few rounds then try to remove.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

So far the pb buster, hair dryer and gentle tapping has not worked. Think it is time for a professional. I will call a few gun shops in the area and see what they can do. I guess the lesson learned is take your choke out and clean and leave some anti-seize on the theads!!


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Whew I'm glad I woke up to this forum. Went to change the choke on my gun last night and broke the choke tool. Now I'm going to try all these methods thanks guys.


----------



## surfnfish (Sep 17, 2013)

PB blaster worked for me, got mine out a couple days ago. Took mine a few soakings and wedging the gun in a tight spot, take vice grips and attach to your choke wrench or piece of steel and go to work. A quarter bends too easily. Light taps with hammer and then respray and let sit for a bit.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I am going to work on it a little more as well. I think I need to place the choke wrench in a vice to hold it and then maybe try and turn the barrel?? I just cant get enough torque on that little choke wrench??


----------



## smstavinoha88 (Jun 25, 2013)

May also want to try a vice grip and a quarter. If the quarter bends you may put a closed end wrench on the end of your choke wrench tool for more leverage.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

I just went to academy and got a Remington choke wrench they are 7 bucks soaking my gun now. Hopefully it comes out soon


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

This worked for me,remove barrel and spray with pb blaster. Do this for about 10 min., then tap with a rubber mallet keyword tap. Then use liquid wrench or something similar and place in a deep enough container to submerge choke tube, and leave overnight. 

Next day, tap with mallet then try loosen choke. With my gun I put in vise with a towel and snug barrel so that the vent rib would catch and hold then try to unscrew choke. If this doesn't work, use hair dryer and then soak overnight. And repeat above steps. 

Tip: if choke moves slightly, tighten and loosen until you can back out choke completely. Good luck and use choke tub grease afterward. Do not use old choke tube.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

troutmauler said:


> This worked for me,remove barrel and spray with pb blaster. Do this for about 10 min., then tap with a rubber mallet keyword tap. Then use liquid wrench or something similar and place in a deep enough container to submerge choke tube, and leave overnight.
> 
> Next day, tap with mallet then try loosen choke. With my gun I put in vise with a towel and snug barrel so that the vent rib would catch and hold then try to unscrew choke. If this doesn't work, use hair dryer and then soak overnight. And repeat above steps.
> 
> Tip: if choke moves slightly, tighten and loosen until you can back out choke completely. Good luck and use choke tub grease afterward. Do not use old choke tube.


 Thanks good info, going to try this plan. I have not tried the tap with the rubber mallet


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

I had to have one turned out with a lathe a few years ago. Why they would sell a beretta xtrema with a lead only choke is beyond me lol.


----------



## hounddog (Nov 12, 2006)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Thanks good info, going to try this plan. I have not tried the tap with the rubber mallet


Becareful putting barrel in vice with rib against vice . If choke doesn't break loose the barrel can turn in vice and bend the rib. Then it gets real expensive to fix or replace .


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

letsgofishbro said:


> I just went to academy and got a Remington choke wrench they are 7 bucks soaking my gun now. Hopefully it comes out soon


Use an impact wrench with the tool, see my links above.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Still no luck getting this thing out!!! Only thing I have managed to do is start to have the camo coating rub off at the end of the barrel. Spoke with a gunsmith shop here in SA to take a look at it. Thanks again for all the suggestions.


----------

